# Other Pets > Dogs >  New Red Doberman Pinscher Puppy!!! *DUW*

## satomi325

Hello All!

It's been a few weeks since we got our new pup and boy is she growing fast!
We named her Aria. (Not Arya from Game of Thrones, much to popular inquiry  :Wink: )

She's currently 15 weeks old and the full blooded sister from another litter to my red female, Magnum P.I. 
We're already doing Schutzhund puppy work with her and she's doing amazing at training already.  :Smile: 


Photos of when we first got her at 8 weeks of age.





Magnum and Aria



Big Sis = Chair 






Tickle your tummy! :3

----------

_3skulls_ (09-10-2013),_AlexisFitzy_ (11-14-2013),_Archimedes_ (12-30-2013),_bad-one_ (12-30-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (11-14-2013),DooLittle (10-08-2013),_Flikky_ (09-10-2013),loud (11-16-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-10-2013),_OctagonGecko729_ (09-11-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-10-2013),_STjepkes_ (12-30-2013)

----------


## Touchedbyfate

Omg!! So cute!! I love the natural ears on him!! Can I steals him😇

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

beautiful pups...I used to have a red when I was younger, one of the best dogs I ever owned.  I love the natural ears as well, so glad to see the aren't chopped!

----------

Jackie (05-29-2014),_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## zach_24_90

I have a red female named Darla.(no it has nothing to do with the little rascals movie) Got her 5 years ago freshman year of college. Basically my best friend.

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Super adorable.   :Wuv:

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## satomi325

Thanks for kind words!
Dobermans are the best dogs out of all the other breeds I have owned. I am definitely hooked to them and probably won't ever have anything else. And I really do adore the reds. 

Aria's ears are actually cropped now so only the big sis has natural ears. 
I will post pictures of that later.

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## Neal

Very adorable Nikki!

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Big dog fan here.  Great looking pups!!

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

You already know how much i love both of them!  :Very Happy:

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

There's nothing like a beautiful big dog!!! Very nice pups!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_satomi325_ (09-10-2013)

----------


## satomi325

Some new pictures of her right after her ear crop.

This was her first posting:



6 days after her first posting and ears and standing already!  :Very Happy: 




Second posting:



Third posting:



Currently:

----------


## Crazymonkee

She's beautiful!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_satomi325_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

How cute!   Adorable pictures.  I like how lovey she is with her sister.  And how she uses her to sit on, lol.

----------

_satomi325_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

She is beautiful! All the dobies I've ever met have been super sweet. 

I must admit, I do like the floppy ears!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-14-2013),DooLittle (12-30-2013),Jackie (05-29-2014),_satomi325_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Man she is getting big very fast. Appreciate the pictures of the dobe and updates. I've always wanted one and hopefully we will have the time next year to make that commitment.

----------

_satomi325_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

What a beautiful girl!

I have a red/tan solid Catahoula pup that everyone thinks is a Doberman, lol.

----------


## DooLittle

> What a beautiful girl!
> 
> I have a red/tan solid Catahoula pup that everyone thinks is a Doberman, lol.


Really?  Catahoula's, at least the one I know, doesn't look dobie-ish.  Can we see her?

----------


## satomi325

Just an update on Aria, who is now 7 months old and as large as her big sis.
She was doing some basic drive training when she was 2months-4 months. She started teething after that so we had to stop training and just work on some basic obedience.
Now that she's fully done teething and 7 months old, she has resumed training and is now on sleeve biting. She's doing fantastic so far. Much better than her older sister. She has really nice grips for being a show line Doberman.


6 months:



Being serious @ 7 months:


Being a weirdo:

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (12-30-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Wow she is simply gorgeous!! Good luck with her training  :Smile: 
I can't see the last pic tho  :Sad: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_satomi325_ (12-30-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

She is stunning!   I can't see last pic either.   :Sad:

----------

_satomi325_ (12-30-2013)

----------


## satomi325

Thanks!


Here's that last pic, hope it works.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (12-30-2013),_Pyrate81_ (01-11-2014)

----------


## Lexi

my god, she's beautiful. I had one. she was my best friend and my life. looked exactly like your, expect she had cropped ears. cant even see a dobermin without thinking of her. amazing dogs.

----------


## satomi325

> my god, she's beautiful. I had one. she was my best friend and my life. looked exactly like your, expect she had cropped ears. cant even see a dobermin without thinking of her. amazing dogs.


Thank you for the kind words.  :Smile: 
I love dobermans. They are such special dogs. 

And we did end up cropping the pup's ears. Some update photos can be seen throughout the thread.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## swolek

Aww, she's adorable! I love both of them, they're gorgeous! What do you feed?

----------

_satomi325_ (01-11-2014)

----------


## dgring

such a cute puppy :Surprised:

----------

_satomi325_ (01-11-2014)

----------


## satomi325

> Aww, she's adorable! I love both of them, they're gorgeous! What do you feed?


Thanks!

They're fed Nature's Domain/Taste of the Wild, some raw, fish oil pills, and Stella and Chewy's Freeze dried raw.
I'd love to do full raw, but since they're working dogs they need to be offered medium and high reward/value treats for tracking training. If they're fed raw, which is considered high value food, regularly, they wouldn't work as well for lesser value food and treats.

----------


## Pyrate81

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Here's that last pic, hope it works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm surprised it hasn't' happened yet but this pic is a caption contest waiting to happen.   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## satomi325

Aria turned a year old on Sunday!

She's changed so much. lol

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## Mrl249

> Aria turned a year old on Sunday!
> 
> She's changed so much. lol


 Of my gosh!!! She's beautiful !! Here's my girl  :Smile:  she just celebrated her 1st birthday!

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## satomi325

> Of my gosh!!! She's beautiful !! Here's my girl  she just celebrated her 1st birthday!


Happy Birthday!
She's gorgeous! 

Yay red dobies!

----------

